# spis opcji jadra gentoo-sources

## wodzik

witam 

ostatnio pare razy kompilowalem nowe gentoo sources i stwierdzielm ze juz calkiem niezle mi to idzie, tym bardziej ze domyslny zestaw opcji wlaczonych/wylaczaonych jest calkiem sensowny i pozostaje mi tylko pare pierdol zmienic. ale tak sobie mysle ze wciaz opcji jadra to dla mnie czarna magia, tym nardziej ze z angielskim u mnie raczej cienko jest. mysle ze ten problem ma tez wielu innych uzytkownikow (szczegolnie poczatkujacych).  wiec w mojej glowie zrodzil sie pomysl zeby zrobic posta ktory bedzie opisywal jak najwiecej opcji kernela. wygladalo by to tak ze ktos by zalozyl posta (no dobra to nawet moge byc ja ;] ) a ludzie by pisali o poszczegolnych opcjach kernela. masz ochote i wiesz co spowoduje wlaczenie tej konkretnej opcji, mozna napisac czy lepiej miec jako modul czy na stale itd/itp. potem ja robie edytuj posta i wstawiam opcje we wlasciwym miejsu.  wogole fajnie by bylo jak by byl jeden post przyklejony gdzies u gory z spisem opcji i osobny watek do dyskusji, zeby sie burdel nie robil.  wiem ze jest pare stron po polsku z takim czyms, ale ja chce zebrac jak najwiecej w jednym miejscu i do tego zeby to byl opis domyslnego kernela naszej dystrybucji. kiedys byla calkiem niezla strona jakiegos studenta, ktory robil magisterke na ten temat (nie pamietam adresu), ale koles chyba napisal ta magisterke i dal sobie luz z strona.

----------

## doman

http://kompilacja_jadra_linuxa_26.xt.pl/

Na tej stronie jest przetłumaczona spora część opcji jądra  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

dokladnie o tym mowilem. ale na stronie nie ma wzystkiego. ale stanowi calkiem niezla baze wyjsciowa ;]

----------

## no4b

Trochę to bez sensu, bo po pierwsze help w menuconfig jest dobry, a po drugie "co w moduł, a co na stałe" jest kwestią chęci i potrzeb. Jestem pewien, że toczyłyby się o to spory, każdy by miał swój "patent" na daną opcję. Komilacja jądra nie jest trudna. Każdy kto wie jaki ma sprzęt i umie czytać helpa z jądra sobie z tym poradzi.

----------

## rzabcio

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Jestem pewien, że toczyłyby się o to spory, każdy by miał swój "patent" na daną opcję.

 

Przecież nie chodzi o tłumaczenie JAK to robić, tylko o przetłumaczenie i wyjaśnienie opcji!

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem - jestem ZA! Korzystam z genkernela - z braku czasu/lenistwa. Przy niedawnym odchudzaniu kernela przekonałem się, że niestety opisy z menuconfig nie zawsze są jasne! Nie każdy musi znać się na sprzęcie, specyficznych opcjach jądra. Znam dobrze angielski, z dedukcją też wydaje mi się nie najgorzej jednak niektóre z opisów nic mi nie mówią. Inna sprawa - nawet jeśli mówią nadal nie mam pojęcia co jest potrzebne a co nie. W rezultacie - nadal mam mnóstwo syfu w jądrze, a do tego wyciąłem kilka potrzebnych rzeczy i pojawiają się brzydkie warningi.

I najsilniejszy argument. Opcje jądra kojarzą mi się trochę z Javowym API. Jednak to, że takie API istnieje i każdy może do niego zajrzeć nie znaczy, że: *no4b wrote:*   

> każdy kto [...] umie czytać helpa sobie z tym poradzi

 Prawda?

Mam wrażenie, że i tak taka pomoc nie powstanie. Za dużo tego a chętnych jak widzę niewiele. Jednak bardzo mi brakuje czegoś takiego...

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by rzabcio on Mon Sep 18, 2006 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eeeyeore

Jestem przeciw z prostej przyczyny, za duzo opcji do tlumaczenia to raz, a dwa caly czas ktos musial by pilnowac zmian. Dokumentacja w jezyku angielskim jest wystarczajaco obszerna, zas kazdy w koncu musi dojsc do umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem helpow, podrecznikow, manuali itp. itd.

Co jest absolutnie podstawowa sprawa, a konfiguracji predzej czy pozniej musi sie sam nauczyc.

----------

## Raku

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Niedawno chciałem sobie zmniejszyć trochę jądro. 

 

hehehe, jednak nic nie napiszę   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> W rezultacie - nadal mam mnóstwo syfu w jądrze

 

który zwykle w niczym nie przeszkadza. Ja wolę kernel ze wszystkim, bo nie przeszkadza to systemowi w pracy, nie ma wpływu na wydajność (podajcie jakieś wyniki testów twierdzące inaczej, bo ja organoleptycznie nie czuję żadnej różnicy), a oszczędza mi grzebania, gdy zechcę uruchomić coś nowego. A jeśli chodzi o zajętość miejsca - ile miejsca zajmuje wasz system? teraz dodajcie sobie 10 MB na kernel i moduły, Ile % więcej się zrobiło?  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *rzabcio wrote:*   Niedawno chciałem sobie zmniejszyć trochę jądro.  
> 
> hehehe, jednak nic nie napiszę  
> 
> 

 

MSPANC, ROTFL   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   W rezultacie - nadal mam mnóstwo syfu w jądrze 
> 
> który zwykle w niczym nie przeszkadza. Ja wolę kernel ze wszystkim, bo nie przeszkadza to systemowi w pracy, nie ma wpływu na wydajność (podajcie jakieś wyniki testów twierdzące inaczej, bo ja organoleptycznie nie czuję żadnej różnicy), a oszczędza mi grzebania, gdy zechcę uruchomić coś nowego. A jeśli chodzi o zajętość miejsca - ile miejsca zajmuje wasz system? teraz dodajcie sobie 10 MB na kernel i moduły, Ile % więcej się zrobiło? 

 

Jedyne co przemawia kontra pchaniu do kernela wszystkiego co się rusza to IMHO czas kompilacji, który robi się naprawdę frustrujący na moim Durniu 1200.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Jedyne co przemawia kontra pchaniu do kernela wszystkiego co się rusza to IMHO czas kompilacji, który robi się naprawdę frustrujący na moim Durniu 1200. 

 

I tu się z 100% zgadzam. Też jechałem na jakimś wielkim jądrze z Kororyy (czy raczej na jej konfigu), ale jądro kompilowało się jakąś niecałą godzinę. Tochę dużo co?  :Rolling Eyes:  Zacząłem więc wypier*alać (czytaj usuwać) zbędne rzeczy i czas kompilacji zamknął się w 15 minutach bez ograniczania funkcjonalności, bo np. po co mi IrDA albo S-ATA(n), skoro tego nie mam  :Smile: .

----------

## sebas86

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Jedyne co przemawia kontra pchaniu do kernela wszystkiego co się rusza to IMHO czas kompilacji, który robi się naprawdę frustrujący na moim Durniu 1200. 

 

Da się dojść do dobrej konfiguracji nie tracąc na funkcjonalności, trzeba tylko 3 rzeczy: dokumentacji, czasu i ochoty.  :Wink:  Czas kompilacji poniżej 20 minut to chyba rozsądnie (Duron 700)?

Za dużo sprzętu i różnych konfiguracji, nawet przy bardzo dobrym tłumaczeniu bez większej wiedzy o naszym sprzęcie i tak nic nie zrobimy.

----------

## wodzik

 *no4b wrote:*   

> po drugie "co w moduł, a co na stałe" jest kwestią chęci i potrzeb. Jestem pewien, że toczyłyby się o to spory, każdy by miał swój "patent" na daną opcję.

 

tak ale mozna napisac np. ze VESA VGA graphics support musi byc na stale w jadrze, jak sie chce miec splasha jakiegos. 

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Dokumentacja w jezyku angielskim jest wystarczajaco obszerna, zas kazdy w koncu musi dojsc do umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem helpow, podrecznikow, manuali itp. itd. 

 

wlasnie. w jezyku angielskim...

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Za dużo sprzętu i różnych konfiguracji, nawet przy bardzo dobrym tłumaczeniu bez większej wiedzy o naszym sprzęcie i tak nic nie zrobimy.

 

sprzetu jest faktycznie duzo, ale przy danej opcji (np jakis sterownik dzwieku) mozna napisac: "wlaczyc jesli posiadasz jakas dzwiekowke z tej listy" czy ewentualnie jesli lspci pokazuje ze twoja sieciowka ma taki czipset. zreszta na forum jest duzo userow i chyba wiekrzosc wie, ze ten sterownik trzba wlaczyc jak sie ma taka jak on sieciowke.

----------

## Gabrys

No to ja myślę, że trzeba wesprzeć projekt: http://kompilacja_jadra_linuxa_26.xt.pl/

A to, że włącz sterownik gdy posiadasz kartę xyz, to już jest w przecież w menuconfig pod "?" albo w gconfig w tym okienku pod listą opcji.

np.  *http://kompilacja_jadra_linuxa_26.xt.pl/ wrote:*   

> [ ] Macintosh IIfx/Quadra 900/Quadra 950 floppy support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_SWIM_IOP):
> 
> (Obsługa stacji dysków Macintosha)
> 
> Zaznaczamy tą opcję jeśli chcemy używać kontrolera stacji dysków SWIM (Super Woz Integrated Machine), na komputerach Macintosh IIfx i Quadra 900/950.

 

Zatem przetłumaczenie wszystkiego co tam jest już by wystarczyło.

A tak swoją drogą, może trzeba jakoś porządnie to tłumaczenie zrobić i dorobić pliki .po tłumaczeń do gconfiga :] .

----------

## Poe

nie ma sensu, tymbardziej, ze czesto sama nazwa opcji mówi wszystko, eg

```

[ ] XyZ chipset support

   [ ] debug

```

a pod "?" znajdziemy

```

support for XyZ chipset

```

az tak ciezko zrozumiec? przeciez takie slowa jak support, debug, chipset etc to uzywamy bez tlumaczenia na wszelkich forach. 

uwazam, ze wiekszego sensu to to nie ma.

----------

## KiLL3R

Jestem za. Przez okres jakiś 2 miesięcy korzystania z gentoo jądro konfigurowałem tylko raz. Później tylko patrzyłem jakie nowe opcje doszły i jeżeli były przydatne to je dodawałem. Strona http://kompilacja_jadra_linuxa_26.xt.pl/  była mi bardzo przydatna przy konfiguracji. Ale nie ma tam wszystkich opcji opisanych i moim zdaniem nie sa za dobrze opisane. Niektórych nie rozumiałem za dobrze.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## vanbastek

"Róbta co chceta."

IMO nie da się od tak napisać, że te i te opcje mają być w configu, a tamte nie.

Co do wspomnianego tu czasu kompilacji, 2.6.17-emission8 ok 35 minut na AMD Athlon 700, 512MB RAM to chyba nie znów tak dużo?

----------

## Gabrys

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> Co do wspomnianego tu czasu kompilacji, 2.6.17-emission8 ok 35 minut na AMD Athlon 700, 512MB RAM to chyba nie znów tak dużo?

 

To zależy, jeśli właśnie położyłeś się spać i Twój komp pochodzi sobie 35 minut dłużej po czym się wyłączy, to oczywiście spox, ale jeśli eksperymentujesz z jakimś totalnie niewspieranym programem, który nie wiadomo dlaczego wymaga włączenia "czegoś" w jądrze i testujesz różne jego konfiguracje, to lepiej, gdy kernel kompiluje się krócej.

----------

## noobah

Róbta co chceta 

Nie sądzę żeby taka inicjatywa powstała, chociaż przydałaby się, bo help miejscami jest fatalny. Wg mnie developerzy zajmujący się jądrem momentami drwią sobie z użytkowników, na wcześniejszym przykładzie:

```
jslk22990ik enables jslk22990ik support
```

I wszytko w porządku jeżeli to jslk22990ik jest w zakładce np VIDEO DRIVERS, bo raczej każdy wie jaką ma kartę graficzną, ale często się takie kwiatki znajduje w innych zakładkach i w sumie nie wiesz czy to włączyć czy nie.

----------

## psotnik

Wg mnie powiano sie stworzyć i w tym kierunku brnąc coś dla początkujących userów. Skupić się na podstawowych opcjach niezbędnych w działaniu systemu. To jest na pewno największą bolączka nowych osób. Taki man dla zielonych, bo na razie wszystko co jest to dla osób które cos juz wiedzą w tym zakresie.  Powinno być w tym opisie zawarte info jak wydobyć informacje o posiadanym sprzęcie i jak go uruchomić, tylko stepbystep. Bardziej zaawansowane opcje wg mnie często sie zmieniają i tu jest problem jak na tym zapanować, chodzi o zależności włącz X bo to potrzebne jest Y żeby zadziałało Z np w nowych kernelach za nic nie czaję iptables, włączam wszystko jak leci mimo, iż znam się trochę na zagadnieniach sieciowych. Faktem jest ze handbook kernela jest czasami bardzo lakoniczny a w dodatku nie wszyscy znają nasz drugi język ojczysty jeszcze ukierunkowany technicznie  :Wink: 

----------

## yoshi314

pamietam ze kiedys w niektorych dystrybucjach byly spolszczone komunikaty w konfiguracji kernela. ale to bylo _dawno_ temu. 

mozna by sie nad tym zastanowic, ale to kupa roboty.

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Skupić się na podstawowych opcjach niezbędnych w działaniu systemu. To jest na pewno największą bolączka nowych osób. Taki man dla zielonych, bo na razie wszystko co jest to dla osób które cos juz wiedzą w tym zakresie.  Powinno być w tym opisie zawarte info jak wydobyć informacje o posiadanym sprzęcie i jak go uruchomić, tylko stepbystep.

 

a nie wystarczy do tego config kernela z liveCD i genkernel?

----------

## psotnik

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Skupić się na podstawowych opcjach niezbędnych w działaniu systemu. To jest na pewno największą bolączka nowych osób. Taki man dla zielonych, bo na razie wszystko co jest to dla osób które cos juz wiedzą w tym zakresie.  Powinno być w tym opisie zawarte info jak wydobyć informacje o posiadanym sprzęcie i jak go uruchomić, tylko stepbystep. 
> 
> a nie wystarczy do tego config kernela z liveCD i genkernel?

 

Może i wystarczy, ala nadal pozostaje niewiedza skąd to się wzięło. Sadze, że warto rozwiać ta niewiedzę

Chciałbym propagować myśl GNU/Linux wśród osób które coś interesuje więcej od p2p i hardmovie  :Laughing:  Spotykam się zazwyczaj z problemem braku polskiego info jak coś SZYBKO i SKUTECZNIE zrobić. Odnośnie jądra genkernel jest przydatny bardzo ale mi osobiście jakoś nigdy nie pasował do idei gentoo - zrób to sam.

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Odnośnie jądra genkernel jest przydatny bardzo ale mi osobiście jakoś nigdy nie pasował do idei gentoo - zrób to sam.

 

emerge również nie pasuje do tej idei. W końcu ./configure posiada znacznie więcej opcji niż uwzględniają to flagi USE, więc część rzeczy jest również ustawiana przez emerge automatycznie.

----------

## noobah

Aha, zapomniałem dodać, że IMHO opis konfiguracji kernela w Gentoo Handbook'u jest wstarczający, aby uruchomić system ze wsparciem dla sieci, systemu plików itp., więc 'kudżołs' dla Ekipy Gentoo!!!

A jak ktoś się chce dalej bawić, tzn. Framebuffer, Alsa i inne cuda, to znajdzie potrzebne opcje np. na Gentoo Wiki.

Moja pierwsza udana konfiguracja i kompilacja kernela odbyła się właśnie podczas instalacji Gentoo, wcześniej pod Fedorą i Mandrakiem mi się to nie udawało   :Confused: 

Inna sprawa to jeżeli ktoś chce sobie podłubać w opcjach tak, żeby mieć chude jądro (ale to brzmi  :Very Happy:  ), bo większość użytkowników może spokojnie wyłączyć duuuuużo opcji. Wtedy się zaczynają schody.

----------

## psotnik

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge również nie pasuje do tej idei. W końcu ./configure posiada znacznie więcej opcji niż uwzględniają to flagi USE, więc część rzeczy jest również ustawiana przez emerge automatycznie.

 

Masz racje, ale jakoś nigdy do tej pory nie potrzebowałem nic więcej co oferują flagi USE. Jednak nadal sadzę ze warto by ten projekt stworzyć. Osobiście  w ramach takie przedsięwzięcia stworzyłbym kilka porad właśnie na kształt handbooka i rozwinięcie min. alsa, jakiś pendrive, kamerę to co luserom jest potrzebne w pracy. Do tego miejsce gdzie można wymieniać miedzy userami info o dobrych ustawieniach configach, opcjach kernela. Lub porostu zrobić taki wątek na forum, coś na kształt lokalizacji _troll

----------

## argasek

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> pamietam ze kiedys w niektorych dystrybucjach byly spolszczone komunikaty w konfiguracji kernela. ale to bylo _dawno_ temu. 
> 
> mozna by sie nad tym zastanowic, ale to kupa roboty.

 

W PLD bodajże. I działał nawet swego czasu projekt 'Polskie Jajko', za który niestety z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować po krótkiej współpracy, z motyką na Słońce porwała się kupa nowicjuszy. Oczywiście efektu łatwo się domyśleć - projekt zdechł śmiercią naturalną, zresztą, rot in peace.

Myślę, że tu może leżeć konkretna bolączka: nowicjusze mają nikłe pojęcie o opcjach kernela, a starzy wyjadacze są za starzy i zbyt leniwi aby bawić się w to.

Powiem tak: jeśli powstanie jakieś sensowne, dobrze zorganizowane Wiki, z przemyślanymi sekcjami itp. (vide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/), to mogę dorzucić swoje 3 grosze. Poczekam, zobaczę.

----------

